# Just something I came across...



## no1.daddy2kids (Jul 29, 2009)

While reading about divorce, relationships and love. Sorta sums up what I have been thinking about lately. W and I weren't right. Never were. Somehow we ended up where we are now, and although this terrible, I am leaving this chapter smarter, and with a greater understanding of myself and who I want to be with.



> “Watching you walk out of my life does not make me bitter or cynical about love. But rather makes me realize that if I wanted so much to be with the wrong person, how beautiful it will be when the right one comes along.”


----------



## Scared (Feb 11, 2009)

I hope this is what has happened to me. . .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

